# Cast nets



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for some suggestions for cast net size (thinking 5 footer) and mesh size for general surf and pier live baiting.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently purchased a 5'ft radius (don't remember if 3/8 or 1/2 inch holes) @ bass pro shop monofilament type. Not nylon they said nylon is to light (not sure as I'm new to cast nets) so I listened. Been practice a little in the yard. Cost about $45.00 w/ tax. Think finally getting the hang of tossing the net. I've worked the past 2 weeks straight & now have some time off so I'll finally get to use it in surf this week. Cant afford to 30 -40 $ on bait every time I fish plus frozen bait is not producing the catch I see others get with fresh bait from the surf.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

imo for pier fishing 5 foot is minimum- still trying to get my parents to get me a 7 footer.

for surf if u are just netting bait 5 or even 4 footer is ok

if u are wading in the surf- 4 is better unless u are well over 6 feet tall (it gets tiring if u have to hold a 5 foot net for a while in a rather high positon)

going bigger is good from piers and if u also target large mullet for food


if u search around online u can find 5 footers at 21 dollars


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*online*

shipping is a bear with buying a net online. I have actually seen some at Walmart for 27.00 that they sale at bass pro. Typically things at Walmart are not performance so buyer beware.

I too am looking for one in the five foot range and still can't find exactly what I want


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

GC Bait and Tackle has a great selection on cast nets. Prices are better than Walmart it seems.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I started small with a 3 or 4 footer years ago and pretty quickly got tired of missing half the school of finger mullet. Went to a 5 then to a 6.

Here's a load that's easy to handle. spreads nicely, and works great when you're wading.

Too Busy's Cast Net video


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

get a mono Cast net 3/8" mesh, I like 6' radius. Then buy 10-15 rubber core sinkers as large as you can find (3/4 -1 oz), remove rubber core then pinch with channel locks evenly around bottom of net. This will give you the weight of a $100-200 net. Net will sink much, much faster and you will catch much more bait.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

fishloser said:


> get a mono Cast net 3/8" mesh, I like 6' radius. Then buy 10-15 rubber core sinkers as large as you can find (3/4 -1 oz), remove rubber core then pinch with channel locks evenly around bottom of net. This will give you the weight of a $100-200 net. Net will sink much, much faster and you will catch much more bait.


i heard of guys attaching chains for this purpose too

if u happen to have some spare chains around this should be a good idea


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

fishloser said:


> get a mono Cast net 3/8" mesh, I like 6' radius. Then buy 10-15 rubber core sinkers as large as you can find (3/4 -1 oz), remove rubber core then pinch with channel locks evenly around bottom of net. This will give you the weight of a $100-200 net. Net will sink much, much faster and you will catch much more bait.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 23, 2010)

fishloser said:


> get a mono Cast net 3/8" mesh, I like 6' radius. Then buy 10-15 rubber core sinkers as large as you can find (3/4 -1 oz), remove rubber core then pinch with channel locks evenly around bottom of net. This will give you the weight of a $100-200 net. Net will sink much, much faster and you will catch much more bait.


Good Idea!!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> imo for pier fishing 5 foot is minimum- still trying to get my parents to get me a 7 footer.
> 
> for surf if u are just netting bait 5 or even 4 footer is ok
> 
> ...


Rethink that 5ft minimum from a pier. Once the noise makes the smaller mullet run farther off the side you can't always reach them, especially throwing into the wind. Use a light 3ft net with an extra 50-60ft of rope on it and snap it shut as soon as it hits the water. I've filled my bait buckets non-stop like this while those with 5ft or larger nets can only stand an watch. 

Justcastnets.com has a 7ft net on sell now for $25 and the shipping is reasonable.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

MBsandflea said:


> Rethink that 5ft minimum from a pier. Once the noise makes the smaller mullet run farther off the side you can't always reach them, especially throwing into the wind. Use a light 3ft net with an extra 50-60ft of rope on it and snap it shut as soon as it hits the water. I've filled my bait buckets non-stop like this while those with 5ft or larger nets can only stand an watch.
> 
> Justcastnets.com has a 7ft net on sell now for $25 and the shipping is reasonable.


i disagree :
as a smaller kid(age 10-13) i used a 3 foot net off MB state park and felt that my net didn't stand a chance when the wind was greater than 5mph blowing against me. now if the mullet were stacked and nearly stationary with no wind around, my small net did its job.

Now, at 5 foot 10, 165 pounds and able to perform 67 pushups, i use my 5 footer everywhere

just my opinion on nets though


Thanks for the cheap net suggestion though- def appreciated


----------

